# New to cat companionship



## basicallyamy3 (May 8, 2012)

Hello everybody I have to confess I've never been a big fan of cats. That is until Boots crawled under my house and into my heart. She was so tiny and skinny I fed her a little and called the local shelter (who was of course full) and agreed to care for her until they could take her. 3 days later I noticed she was limping a bit and when I looked she had a couple bites on her hind leg that had become abcessed! I took her to every vet in town and they all told me the same thing. Put her down, you don't really want her anyway. Well I couldn't do it so I took her home and nursed her back to health. She's my baby now and I don't know what I'd do without her!!! We even adopted a friend for her since she was so unhappy when we all left the house.

A week before Boots and Tootsie were due to get fixed, they both went into heat and got out! Now I'm the proud grandma of 9 of the most beautiful kittens ever! My Boots even gave birth to a rare albino kitten with pink eyes. I always knew she was special!

Anyway, that's the story of how I became a "cat lady" lol.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Touching story and from what you posted, you sure learned a lot in a short time. cats are special. I hope you can find homes for the kittens and that they can give as much joy as boots has done to you.


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

That is such a beautiful story! I would love to see pictures of all your cats and kittens. *wink wink* lol


----------



## basicallyamy3 (May 8, 2012)

As soon as I figure out how to post pics I will lol.


----------



## Savvylady86 (May 8, 2012)

I was never a cat person either, but my winston is so puppy like.


----------



## basicallyamy3 (May 8, 2012)

LOL I always say Boots is just like a dog! She licks my face, chases her tail, follows me around and turns in a circle 3 times before laying down.


----------



## basicallyamy3 (May 8, 2012)

Yay I got pics posted!


----------



## AngelFace (May 9, 2012)

That's so adorable! Every stray deserves a happy story like this!


----------



## Myulchee (May 11, 2012)

That's a heartwarming story. Boots might have had a very different (and maybe short) life if it weren't for you. 
Good luck adopting out the kittens. Maybe you should keep the albino one, that sounds really special and Boots would love to have her kitten around the house.


----------



## thecraftinista (May 11, 2012)

D'aww! 

I too, was not always a cat fan - that is until I took in a stray that no one else had room for. Not only did I keep her, but little did I know that she was pregnant at the time and came with bonus cats! I kept the first born kitten and found a fantastic home for the second born kitten! I could never part with either of them now.


----------



## creatorpac (May 12, 2012)

Great story.

I never cared for cats until I lived with roommates who had them. Now I'm looking to get one myself!


----------



## basicallyamy3 (May 8, 2012)

The albino was actually the first to find a home lol. If it was a female I would consider keeping him but my grandmother had a male cat that sprayed everywhere even though he was fixed. Bleh! The only kitten I haven't found a home for is one of the calicos and my youngest is in love with her so I'm considering keeping her. More pics posted!


----------



## Kbug (May 19, 2012)

I wasn't a huge cat fan until Panda.....and we only got her because my daughter wanted a cat after we had lost one of our dogs. I think it was because she was weird that I fell in love with her.....she ran *toward* water and not away from it. I can't tell you how many times she fell/jumped into a bathtub full of water.

Kbug


----------



## bookgirl14 (May 21, 2012)

The pictures of the kittens just warmed my heart. I miss the days when my youngest cat was a kitten. I can't believe that the albino was the first one to get adopted.


----------



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

As I life long cat-head, I can relate to this in a different way. The way you saved your cat, my cats have saved me. Thank you for sharing this. Good luck in all your cat-deavors.


----------



## alexandrakicat (May 23, 2012)

Very nice story!I have a cat Chentar,he walks with me (with his leash)!


----------

